# ICD-10-CM Symbols



## cringle8246 (Jan 29, 2014)

My ICD-10-CM has symbols for the Complications/Comorbidity Exclusions that have random letters beside them.  For instance, code S22.07 has a symbol for Complication/Comorbidity with letters A & K beside it, a symbol for Major C/C with letter B beside it, a symbol for Present on Admission, and a symbol for Hospital-Acquired condition with letters A & B beside it.  I assume it has something to do with the DRG's but I don't do inpatient coding.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm taking a stab here, because my editions of ICD-10-CM (both the hospital version and the physician version) don't have those letters after the MCC and CC symbols.  However I believe it's an indication of the 7th digit that is also included as an MCC or CC. So S22.07x*A * and S22.07x*K* are considered a complication/comorbidity.  And for POA indicators, *A* and *B* indicate initial encounters, so that would be appropriate for present on admission.  But I may be way off base, so hopefully someone else will comment!  Have a good day.


----------

